# Nolva in a vial?



## fireball (Nov 29, 2010)

So is it the same as the dropper form?  Draw it out with a needle then mixit with a drink?


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 29, 2010)

Yup. I like the vials. Makes it look more legit.


----------



## blergs. (Nov 29, 2010)

SloppyJ said:


> Yup. I like the vials. *Makes it look more legit*.


???? it does?
to me i like tabs but if the people making it are decent then yah no worrys drop it in mouth and drink water. 
DO NOT INJECT IT!! sure sounds stupid but i have been asked this more then one time before about research chems like nolva and letro lol


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 30, 2010)

blergs. said:


> ???? it does?


 

I think it's better then something that looks like fertilizer I would put on my rose bushes. aka the dropper.


----------



## moarwhey123 (Dec 1, 2010)

same shit diff form


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Dec 4, 2010)

just pierce the top with a knife..make an x cut..push your syringe or dropper thru and then draw out what you need.


----------

